# CC Duck Hunting



## obrien040362 (Oct 11, 2005)

You can tell the early season is over. There were ducks (small in size) all over the lake. I don't hunt so not sure what type but not Canadian's. Saw one big flock in a double V formation fly over. Look like a leadership issue, LOL.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

If it's black, about the size of a football and wants to walk on the water its a coot.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

They are coot. Every year there are thousands of them. Noone really cares to shoot them.


----------

